# 'Full' looking reels?



## Baldguy (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi guys. I have a few Abu 6500s and I love them. However, I like the looks of a conventional reel filled to the rim with line.
What smallish / surf-size reels have the spool size closer to the diameter of the side plates? In other words, biggest spool-to-reel proprtion? 
The Avets look good but I haven't seen in person yet. Any others? Thanks.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

And I thought my OCD was bad....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

These come to mind . . .

PENN 525 GS
PENN 525 MAG ( all versions )
PENN SQUIDDER 146 / 145 / 140
DAIWA SEALINE-X 20SHA / 30 SHA


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

A couple more . . .

SHIMANO SPEEDMASTER IV
NEWELL 220 / 229 / 235


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Baldguy said:


> Hi guys. I have a few Abu 6500s and I love them. However, I like the looks of a conventional reel filled to the rim with line.
> What smallish / surf-size reels have the spool size closer to the diameter of the side plates? In other words, biggest spool-to-reel proprtion?
> The Avets look good but I haven't seen in person yet. Any others? Thanks.


Just switch to fishing only at night in non-well lit areas like the Point. You will quickly get over the urge to fill your reel spool to the rim, because of the additional overruns due to the overfilled spool.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Baldguy said:


> Hi guys. I have a few Abu 6500s and I love them. However, I like the looks of a conventional reel filled to the rim with line.
> What smallish / surf-size reels have the spool size closer to the diameter of the side plates? In other words, biggest spool-to-reel proprtion?
> The Avets look good but I haven't seen in person yet. Any others? Thanks.


Get a 20SHA or 30SHA and swap over to this setup . . .

*http://www.socal-fishing-hunting.com/DAIWA.html*

*http://www.socal-fishing-hunting.com/SLX20SHA.html*

*http://www.socal-fishing-hunting.com/ORDER.html*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Baldguy (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I understand about the overfilling dangers for casting. I've had some zing-pows in Buxton that I wish I had filmed in slo-mo.
I really was asking just to see some aesthetic proportion differences. The fuller-spool look just pleases my eyes somehow.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

No lectures here.........Believe the Avet SX or, even better, the SX Raptor is the ticket.


----------

